# Sherwin Williams High Build Primer and questions



## Abs777 (Feb 12, 2010)

I am finishing my basement and Sherwin Williams had a 40% sale this weekend, I have always heard SW was some of the best paint you could buy, so I decided to go and buy my primer. I bought 15 gallons of their High Build Primer, the rep told me that this would be best for my project (new drywall). I was wondering if anyone has used this, their opinion on it, and if spraying it would be the best way to apply it. I was also told not to back roll the primer layer if you spray it. I was thinking about using Behr paint (cheaper than SW) or would it be best to use Sherwin Williams? Thanks!


----------



## spraygunn (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey Abs,
Years ago Sherwin-Williams had an excellent reputation for quality, that's not to say they don't have a good product today. The trouble is they wanted to infiltrate the new construction market so they began coming out with what we call a production line of products. With the consumer still remembering the good Sherwin-Williams name they felt they were getting the products that made SW great, but what they didn't realize was that SW can formulate and produce a production product as cheap as any Behr product. You need to do your homework with SW products They still make good high end products along with the paint and primer in one products. As for the high build primer, I would consider that a specialty product that you probably don't need. SW Pro Mar 200 primer will probably serve your needs just fine. You can roll it on as you would any primer. 

It's been an unspoken rule that if you prime the substrate using a particular manufacturer's primer then you should also finish it using their products. If you don't, then no harm done, but if you have a failure, then you can always go back to the manufacturer for help without them saying you should have used our primer or finish.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

SW High Build Primer is intended for new drywall, as it fills in minor nicks, scratches, sanding marks, etc. Have used it many times with no problem. I would suggest you just roll it on. If you spray in a finished space and are not that experienced you will have to do a lot of masking and if you only have a small area to prime and paint you can do it just as fast with a roller and brush. I have used SW products for years, residential, commercial, and industrial. I have never had a problem with any of there products and have always had good results. In fact today I painted exterior super paint over white with no problems. 2 coats and did not use a tinted primer or need a third coat. A lot of other paints couldn't do that without a tinted primer or without numerous coats. Just an example that I'm throwing out there as to the quality of there paints. All of our work is warranted in writing from any defects and I wouldn't warranty our work using any other brand of paint. That's the confidence I have in SW.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

I just finished a basement remodel using SW's promar 200 primer on new drywall and it worked fine. Roll it. Followed up with two coats of promar 200 lowsheen eggshell. Very nice stuff. I have been using SW products since 1976 and have been very happy with them. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## spraygunn (Nov 14, 2010)

Just to clarify, I am not criticizing Sherwin-Williams products. I have used hundreds and hundreds of gallons of their paint, most was good and some not so much. If you could go back forty years and remember the “Kem” products, you would then realize there was no better oil base enamel on the market, but good wasn’t good enough, they needed volume. Today SW has a product line that nearly rivals what it was then plus has an answer product for anything the big box stores sell. That being said, the consumer needs to research their products since they offer such a wide range of products. Many are production grade and many are premium grade. Many were formulated for the professional contractor and others for the homeowner.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

SW and other real paint store paint is great paint and crap from box stores, including SW's lowest level Dutch Boy is not. I used mainly Benjamin Moore for years but have no complaints with any work done with SW. High end Pittsburgh is fine too but there box store brand sucks eggs.

Ask your paint store people for help and even though it is tough, spend the money for the best you can afford. After all, how much is paint compared to all else you have put in the room? Benjamin Moore will be on sale soon too if not already.


----------



## Abs777 (Feb 12, 2010)

Is it a good idea to back roll? I am afraid of having thick spots and then it flashing when I paint. Do you guys back roll primer?


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

AB,
just get a good quality roller sleeve and go to town. No need to reinvent the wheel. Rolls on just like any good paint.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Roto20 (Sep 29, 2013)

PAINT PEELED RIGHHT OFF! 
Applied per the data sheet, 2 coats let it dry thoroughly and applied 1 coat of sherwin Williams super paint. Noticed a few bubbles. When I went to sand and fix them several days latter the top coat had not adhered to the primer. The primer has a chalky texture which we fully dusted before painting. 
Considering we used the same brand of paint with this primer it shouldn't have peeled. 

Before using the high build primer test your top coat for adhesion before you prime the whole room!


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Abs777 said:


> Is it a good idea to back roll? I am afraid of having thick spots and then it flashing when I paint. Do you guys back roll primer?


I almost always backroll.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Abs777 said:


> I am finishing my basement and Sherwin Williams had a 40% sale this weekend, I have always heard SW was some of the best paint you could buy, so I decided to go and buy my primer. I bought 15 gallons of their High Build Primer, the rep told me that this would be best for my project (new drywall). I was wondering if anyone has used this, their opinion on it, and if spraying it would be the best way to apply it. I was also told not to back roll the primer layer if you spray it. I was thinking about using Behr paint (cheaper than SW) or would it be best to use Sherwin Williams? Thanks!


 
I see no reason to use the high build primer on new drywall, but that's just me

very bad advise (IMO)

no comment on the bear


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't know what your painting but 15 gallon is quite a bit of primer. If I roll primer very seldom do I back roll. Must admit have never sprayed the hi build. But it is a good primer, if memory serves it's a little thick but not hard to work with. As far as the SW paint stay with the better grades Pro mar or Super paint something along those lines and stay away from lower end or contractor grades and in my opinion you will better off than box store paint.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

ToolSeeker said:


> I don't know what your painting but 15 gallon is quite a bit of primer. If I roll primer very seldom do I back roll. Must admit have never sprayed the hi build. But it is a good primer, if memory serves it's a little thick but not hard to work with. As far as the SW paint stay with the better grades Pro mar or Super paint something along those lines and stay away from lower end or contractor grades and in my opinion you will better off than box store paint.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> oh boy, now the wrath of North Carolina is gonna come down on you:whistling2:


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Look at the dates before resurrecting an old debate...:whistling2:


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Darn I keep forgetting to do that.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

QUOTE=kwikfishron;1247737]Look at the dates before resurrecting an old debate...:whistling2:[/QUOTE]


:icon_redface: I almost always do that


----------

